# Whole lemon / Lime tip



## Themady (Oct 17, 2014)

You guys that like lemon herb chicken etc or pasta dishes heres a tip I got from a professional chef.
Wash and scrub a whole lemon or lime
Put whole lemon or lime in freezer to make solid
Use a fine grater or zester to use complete fruit, rind and all, in or on top of whatever you are cooking or on salads..
Packs dishes fulla vitamin c and gives great flavors when combined with other herbs and spices..

Grate some in some ice water. It's a cold buster also .


----------

